# How do i undervolt?



## El_Mayo (Dec 6, 2009)

I have this motherboard 
how do i undervolt my new processor (when it arrives)?
i check in the BIOS and the only option is to increase in +50mv incriments, but that was with an Athlon 64 4400+ X2
will i have more options when i get my Athlon II X3 425?


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2009)

You will either need a different motherboard, or you can do it in Windows using AMD Overdrive. You will then have to setup a profile and make Overdrive startup when Windows starts up.

Well, try updating the bios, though I doubt they changed the configuration of the bios.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

Real men don't undervolt anyway. They overvolt and overclock the crap out of their cpus.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Real men don't undervolt anyway. They overvolt and overclock the crap out of their cpus.



Real men "Over-clock" and "Under-volt" there processor's 





I under volted the video card slightly, and the processor is extremely undervolted yet completely stable a 3.0ghz. I still run crysis smooth as butter, and cod5 at 91fps at 1440x900


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Real men "Over-clock" and "Under-volt" there processor's
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091206/Capture050305.jpg
> I under volted the video card slightly, and the processor is extremely undervolted yet completely stable a 3.0ghz. I still run crysis smooth as butter, and cod5 at 91fps at 1440x900



No, that is still not real-man territory. I might give you real man territory if it were undervolted and at 4ghz, but 3Ghz is nothing by today's standards. Overvolt and see what it can do.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, that is still not real-man territory. I might give you real man territory if it were undervolted and at 4ghz, but 3Ghz is nothing by today's standards. Overvolt and see what it can do.







^^^^ That right there is my stock clocks for my computer and i ran super PI stable at the clocks(off course) and it gave me 16 second PI. \




^^^^ That right there is a 4.0Ghz over clock on my q9550 and i ran super PI and this is at stock voltage just to add the shock of how good my chip is. 


*EDIT*For the Undervolting question, im with erocker that you should try updating the bios it wouldn't hurt. Usually its good to undervolt in windows mainly because you will have to reset the c mos and jumpers because if the voltage is to low then it will not boot for its life(happened to me). So i use Easy tune 6 with my ep45-ud3p and Intelburntest to stress test the bugger.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

Now we are getting to real man territory, but what will it do overvolted?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Now we are getting to real man territory, but what will it do overvolted?






I had it booted at 4.6Ghz in windows 1 time but i cant get it stable in windows anymore at 4.6Ghz yet.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well since were compaing unvolts...

i7 920 D0 @ 4.1GHz on 1.176vcore (just under stock IIRC).


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Well since were compaing unvolts...
> 
> i7 920 D0 @ 4.1GHz on 1.176vcore (just under stock IIRC).
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm27/fatguy1992/2009-06-30144634.png



silly d0 i7's dont count MEANY!@!!!!!  I still have a really awsome q9550


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> silly d0 i7's dont count MEANY!@!!!!!  I still have a really awsome q9550



Alright, what about my Q6600 @ 3.6GHz @ 1.2vcore (just under stock)?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Alright, what about my Q6600 @ 1.2vcore (just under stock)?



Thats pretty good for a q6600 65nm, we should make a undervolting club . Im going to try to run super Pi under stock voltage at 4.0ghz because im crazy like that .


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 6, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Thats pretty good for a q6600 65nm, we should make a undervolting club . Im going to try to run super Pi under stock voltage at 4.0ghz because im crazy like that .



There was one a while back IIRC.  However no one ever believes me about my Q6600.


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 6, 2009)

alright alright that's all great and whatnot 
i think i'll run the cd the motherboard came with
i'm undervolting at stock Ghz because i hear Athlon x2 245 runs at 1.45v even though it can run stable at 1.1v
so might as well save some power, plus it might run cooler


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> alright alright that's all great and whatnot
> i think i'll run the cd the motherboard came with
> i'm undervolting at stock Ghz because i hear Athlon x2 245 runs at 1.45v even though it can run stable at 1.1v
> so might as well save some power, plus it might run cooler



Good choice, i hope you dont screw up and have to clear the cmos and move jumpers because you dropped the voltage to low. Using a desktop program will sure help though because if you lock up or bsod it will just reboot at working settings GJ. 

Also i did hit a new high overclock


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> alright alright that's all great and whatnot
> i think i'll run the cd the motherboard came with
> i'm undervolting at stock Ghz because i hear Athlon x2 245 runs at 1.45v even though it can run stable at 1.1v
> so might as well save some power, plus it might run cooler



Instead of undervolting, why don't you just see how far it will OC on stock voltages? You don't use any more electricity, but you gain a faster computer.



3volvedcombat said:


> Good choice, i hope you dont screw up and have to clear the cmos and move jumpers because you dropped the voltage to low. Using a desktop program will sure help though because if you lock up or bsod it will just reboot at working settings GJ.
> 
> Also i did hit a new high overclock [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/868442.png[/url]



In your case, I'd probably just run the sucker at 4.4Ghz 24/7, and call it a day. lol.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, that is still not real-man territory. I might give you real man territory if it were undervolted and at 4ghz, but 3Ghz is nothing by today's standards. Overvolt and see what it can do.


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Real men don't undervolt anyway. They overvolt and overclock the crap out of their cpus.



Real men already HAVE big penises so they don't need to overclock! I kid I kid....I love you Wile E.....no homo 

As for undervolting I do run the following as my 24/7 daily setup.






Kei


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2009)

Some overclockers like to "burn in" hardware by leaving it at stock and undervolting it until they hit the point where it's at it's lowest stable voltage, then stressing the crap out of it. Theoretically, if you burn in, the chip will need less voltage to run at the same overclocked speed than it would if you just clocked it out of the box.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

hat said:


> Some overclockers like to "burn in" hardware by leaving it at stock and undervolting it until they hit the point where it's at it's lowest stable voltage, then stressing the crap out of it. Theoretically, if you burn in, the chip will need less voltage to run at the same overclocked speed than it would if you just clocked it out of the box.



I didn't even know that so i will keep undervolting at 3.0Ghz . That might be a reason why this quad is doing so well.


----------

